# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ليس البكاء وان اطيل بمقنعي الخطب اعظم قيمة من ادمعي

## احمد ابو انس

_هذا شعر قاله عمر بن الخطاب عند وفاة الرسول علية الصلاة والسلام 

ليس البكاء وان اطيل بمقنعي ******الخطب اعظم قيمة من ادمعي
تالله ما جار الزمان وما اعتدا ******باشد من هذا المصاب واوجع
فقد الرسول فاضلمت كل الدنا ******والحزن عم بكل القلب موضع 
مازال بالاسلام فينا باقينا ******يهد الانام بنوره المتشعشع 

ما صحته عن عمر رضي الله عنه ؟_

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

لا أصل له عنه.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا .

----------

